# Port have a dependency, but the package doesn't catch it



## battleship_potemkin (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi,

Any help would be appreciated!

I made my software port on FreeBSD and it's running fine, all that stuff. The problem is: I have a Perl 5.10.1 dependency specified in my port, via the following directive:


```
USE_PERL5=      5.10.1+
```

But, when I [cmd=]make package[/cmd], the output has no dependencies at all!


```
> pkg_info -r app-0.9.tbz
Information for app-0.9.tbz:

Depends on:

>
```

Any clue, anyone? I don't know what to thing, as during making the package it clearly see the dependency:


```
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Extracting for app-0.9
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for app-0.9.tar.gz.
===>   app-0.9 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.14.2 - found
===>  Patching for app-0.9
===>   app-0.9 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.14.2 - found
===>   app-0.9 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.14.2 - found
===>  Configuring for app-0.9
===>  Installing for app-0.9
===>   app-0.9 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.14.2 - found
```

Any help is appreciated.
Thank you!


----------



## battleship_potemkin (Mar 29, 2013)

Ok, answering my own question: dependencies are not passed from the port to the package automatically.

Use pkgdep directive - "@pkgdep perl5" in my case:



```
pkg_info -r app-0.9.tbz 
Information for app-0.9.tbz:

Depends on:
Dependency: perl
```


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Apr 5, 2013)

> Ok, answering my own question: dependencies are not passed from the port to the package automatically.



They should be.

If you want a run-time dependency (which is difference from a build-time dependency) you may have to define USE_PERL5_RUN.


----------



## battleship_potemkin (Apr 6, 2013)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> They should be.
> 
> If you want a run-time dependency (which is difference from a build-time dependency) you may have to define USE_PERL5_RUN.



Thanks. I do use 
	
	



```
USE_PERL5=      5.10.1+
```
 according to the manual - it covers both Perl dependency during the build and run, but it obviously was not picked up automatically during the package build.

Am I doing this wrong?


----------

